# When do you take them out of incubator



## Susan cunningham (Nov 11, 2015)

If any of my 5 hermans torts that are currently in my incubator start to pip , at what stage do you take them out I have read different tales and want to do the right thing , do I leave them in the tub in the vermiculite or do I get them out and put them in their new enclosure , thanks every one for your help and advice it's my first lot of eggs and I'm so excited ,it could be any day now


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2015)

Susan cunningham said:


> do I leave them in the tub in the vermiculite or do I get them out and put them in their new enclosure...



Neither. As soon as they step out of their egg, you should move them to a brooder box as an intermediate step between the incubator and their new enclosure. The brooder box allows them time to absorb their yolk sac and close up the umbilical scar in a "clean" environment. It also allows you to introduce them to a wide variety of foods early on.

Read more here:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/
I typed this up for sulcatas, but most of it applies directly to your species too.


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2015)

Susan cunningham said:


> If any of my 5 hermans torts that are currently in my incubator start to pip , at what stage do you take them out...



I wait until they step out of their egg under their own power. This can happen 2 hours after pipping, or sometimes two days.

When they begin to pip, I add a little more water to the incubation substrate to increase humidity and help them get out. I do not wet the eggs or babies directly.


----------



## JourneyN15 (Nov 14, 2015)

That's a great thread on "How To" @Tom. Thank you for writing and posting.


----------



## Susan cunningham (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi tom I'm so great full for your reply it's much clearer now , one of my eggs has changed colour this last couple of days ,the last time I candled it you could clearly see a bright arange blob at one end of the egg ,this morning I took a look and it the egg is getting quite dark now at the bottom and there is no sign of the yolk sack , is that normal for them to change this colour today they will be 99 days in the incubator , thanks again for your help . sue


----------



## Susan cunningham (Nov 25, 2015)

Today my eggs are 99 days old, a couple of days ago I noticed a small bright orange blob at the end of the egg. Today when I candeled them I noticed the orange blob had gone. And now they have changed colour and are now dark. Will they still hatch??


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2015)

Susan cunningham said:


> Today my eggs are 99 days old, a couple of days ago I noticed a small bright orange blob at the end of the egg. Today when I candeled them I noticed the orange blob had gone. And now they have changed colour and are now dark. Will they still hatch??



Probably. Maybe. Just have to wait and see.

What temp are you incubating them at?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 25, 2015)

Tom said:


> Neither. As soon as they step out of their egg, you should move them to a brooder box as an intermediate step between the incubator and their new enclosure. The brooder box allows them time to absorb their yolk sac and close up the umbilical scar in a "clean" environment. It also allows you to introduce them to a wide variety of foods early on.
> 
> Read more here:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/
> I typed this up for sulcatas, but most of it applies directly to your species too.




Much like what sometimes might be thought of as "common" wisdom which is not so common at all, you have written a well articulated narrative. Good Job Pinkie.


----------



## Susan cunningham (Nov 25, 2015)

Tom said:


> Probably. Maybe. Just have to wait and see.
> 
> What temp are you incubating them at?


They are at 30 and have been since they were laid


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2015)

Susan cunningham said:


> They are at 30 and have been since they were laid


Hmm… They would normally have hatched by now, but sometimes they surprise us.

Have you kept humidity levels up? Media dampness too?


----------



## Susan cunningham (Nov 28, 2015)

I have kept humidity at 70 not sure what you mean about media ! It did drop whilst I was away for a week but as soon a so got home I got it back up again , the colour is changing now two of them have gone dark I will try take a photo and send , thanks again for your advice to


----------

